# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà Hàng Hồng Cường quận Thủ Đức - Nhà hàng tiệc cưới, cafe sân vườn, khu ẩm thực

## thanhnhan_auto

*Nhà Hàng Xe Cổ Hồng Cường chuyên nhận tổ chức tiệc cưới, tiệc tất niên, sự kiện, liên hoan, sinh nhật -* *C.Hà (0902 408 378), A. Tuấn Anh(0914 149 103)*
Nằm       trên đường quốc lộ 13 cách ngã tư Bình Triệu không xa, Hồng Cường     Club   được xây dựng trên một không gian rất rộng với nhiều khoảng   xanh. Khi       bước vào quán mọi người sẽ bị choáng ngợp bởi số lượng xe cổ  lên    đến    hàng trăm chiếc được sắp xếp khá khoa học và tinh tế. Nhân viên     phục   vụ  được đào tạo khá bài bản và lịch sự tạo sự thân thiện cho    khách    hàng. Không chỉ thế       vớinhà hàng được thiết kế nhiều khu riêng biệt được kết nối với  nhau     thuận tiện trong một khuôn viên chung như nhà hàng tiệc cưới -  sinh     nhật, phòng họp mặt, cafe sân vườn cùng với khu giả trí bida,  địện  tử,    khu vui chơi trẻ em...

Với đội  ngũ  nhân  viên   chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình! Hồng Cường Club có thể  giúp  bạn  thiết kế   những buổi tiệc, sự kiện một cách độc đáo, mang  lại  nhiều  niềm vui cho   mọi người và sự hãnh diện của chủ nhân buổi  tiệc
Và    gần   đến mùa cuối năm, các công ty thường tổ chức các tiệc tất niên để      động viên tinh thần nhân viên của mình làm việc trong suốt năm qua,  tổ     chức những chương trình rút thăm may mắn, xổ số trúng thưởng.. Nhà    hàng   xe cổ Hồng Cường xin được đồng hành cùng những sự kiện đó của    công ty   quý khách.
 Nhà    hàng chúng tôi có nhiều thực   đơn đa dạng phong phú, không gian thoáng    mát, rộng rãi với hơn 7.000   m2. Nhiều phòng hội nghị với sức chứa lớn,    máy chiếu, âm thanh,  micro  chuẩn quốc tế…..
 Đến    với Hồng Cường , bạn sẽ được   nhận rất nhiều ưu đãi với những chương    trình khuyến  mãi cực HOT cho   quý công ty. Xin liên hệ tư vấn viên để    hiểu thêm về thực đơn, nhà   hàng cũng như các chương trình khuyến mãi của    Hồng Cường
*Nhà Hàng HỒNG CƯỜNG CLUB*

*Địa chỉ: 195, QL.13, KP.1, P. Hiệp Bình Chánh, Thủ Đức, TP.HCM (Ngay chân cầu Ông Dầu)*
*Liên hệ đặt tiệc: (08) 37267477,  C.Hà (0902 408 378), A. Tuấn(0914 149 103)*
*Email:   clb@hongcuongclub.com
*
*Website: CLB XE CO HONG CUONG - HONG CUONG CLUB*



Hình ảnh Nhà Hàng

----------


## quanthunha

xe dep qua.........

----------

